
Machine learning in navigation: detect maneuvers using accelerometer, gyroscope - alexander996
https://blindmotion.github.io/2015/04/11/ml-in-navigation/
======
Animats
This can detect an explicit lane change, but can't tell where you turned; if
you make a right turn, it can't tell which lane you turned into. It would
probably work on expressways with moderate traffic, where lane changes are
usually made explicitly, one lane at a time.

You can do car navigation entirely from gyros, accelerometers, and wheel
rotation counts, without GPS, if you have even moderately accurate map data.
Etak had that working in 1985. I still have one of their original gyros.

~~~
alexander996
Our purpose is to make a library that could be used by any driver without
additional equipment, therefore we work only with the sensors available in a
phone. Accelerometer and gyroscope installed in it are not precise enough to
track position of car. Wheel rotation can't be measured of course by a phone.

------
myth_drannon
excellent article. Where were you a couple of months ago when Kaggle had Axa's
Telematics driver identification competition ! ( [http://www.kaggle.com/c/axa-
driver-telematics-analysis](http://www.kaggle.com/c/axa-driver-telematics-
analysis))

I don't think anyone from the top winners had a lane change as a feature for
example.

------
discardorama
How accurate are the iPhone's accelerometer and gyroscope?

~~~
alexander996
If you mean how measurements of the iphone sensor are close to the real
values, we did not test it and we do not have any equipment to perform such
tests. For our purposes it's accurate enough.

------
Everhusk
Great work! This is really cool stuff.

------
marcmorel
very interesting : from real-life problems to neural networks in a few lines !

